
There is no spoon - diwank
http://blog.millermedeiros.com/there-is-no-spoon/
======
smoyer
You can be a vocal zealot and with a small group of equally loud cohorts, give
your language of choice the reputation described in this article. The other
95% of the population is quietly getting work done.

